# CZ97 Grip Question



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

I am looking at purchasing a 97BD and was wondering what kind of grip size is needed. I have small to medium size hands, and shoot a Sig P226, which is somewhat of a handfull as well compaired to even my double stack 45s. Would I be making the correct assumption if I was thinking the grip on the CZ97 and the Sig P226 were both as hand filling? I have no way to hold the CZ so I am trying to gauge it before ordering it.

Thanks


----------



## mnyshrpknvs (Sep 19, 2010)

Really? I guess I came to the right forum for a CZ question.:smt017


----------



## Micro (Jan 1, 2011)

The CZ97, IMO, is in a class by itself. The grip feels to me to be a bit bigger than the P220/226 and the trigger reach feels longer. It is a very comfortable gun to hold an shoot. But its a big gun in all dimensions.


----------



## Fedor (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a 97BD and I love the grip. I would say it is very similar in size to a Beretta 92FS.


----------

